# Congrats Brian Mailot Federation Nation Northern Divisional Champ.



## Jawbreaker (Jul 28, 2010)

Brian Mailot of Outcast Bassmasters won the Federation Nation Northern Divisional today at Little Bay De Noc in Escanaba, MI. He was tied for 3rd after day one taking the lead on day two never to look back. Brian had 13 fish over the 3 day event for a total wieght of 47 pound 3 ounces all smallmouth. Congrats again.


----------



## JTD (Aug 3, 2006)

Great job Bryan congradulations.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Our club is very proud of Brian on his great accomplishment. Never having fished that venue before and fishing as a co-angler Brian stayed the coarse and got it done from the back deck! Awesome job Brian.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job Brain


----------

